
Install Arch Linux Cheat Sheet - cujanovic
http://i.cubeupload.com/On0hJE.jpg
======
kseistrup
Also available on IPFS ⌘
[https://ipfs.pics/QmVhDKCdgHxSuzHjhFM9Hbpz2qxu2NHuLzcMYvKUoh...](https://ipfs.pics/QmVhDKCdgHxSuzHjhFM9Hbpz2qxu2NHuLzcMYvKUohuaHn)

------
_han
I love Arch and the AUR, but people often warn about using unofficial
repositories like archlinuxfr. You might be better off installing an AUR-
helper by cloning the git-repo and building the package yourself.

------
citizensixteen
Great post, this visualizes the Arch install in a way I find helpful - Arch is
the most stable / fastest distro I have tried.

